

Stop Vilifying Almonds - jodah
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2015/04/almonds_in_california_they_use_up_a_lot_of_water_but_they_deserve_a_place.html

======
jodah
"Here’s a shocking statistic that doesn’t get enough attention: nearly one-
half of California’s farms still use 'flood irrigation'"

This should be the incredible, head-lining statistic. It turns out that CA
does have enough water, but much of it is squandered on flood irrigation and
the political will to do anything about it just doesn't exist, for now.

